# Let's get creative



## KZOR (11/7/16)

I'm sure there a many guys capable of editing pictures.
Let's see who can come up with a iconic photo and edit it to relate to vaping.
I found a example of a edited one and made another two.

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Stevape;) (11/7/16)

This is Brilliant

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (11/7/16)

Awesome @KZOR !
Very creative indeed

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (11/7/16)

Made you another since you like it soooooo much.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (11/7/16)

So cool @KZOR 
Check that one out @ET

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (11/7/16)

KZOR said:


> Made you another since you like it soooooo much.
> 
> View attachment 60448


Kid is going to crash his bike into the moon with those clouds! This is why I don't drip and drive!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Cespian (11/7/16)

Nice work bud!

My design skills are relative to Windows 98... you guys remember making random shapes in MS Paint and then using the Fill function (#Picaso for the win!):




I'm still stuck making these lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## KZOR (17/7/16)

Since only @Cespian is trying I made another to see if we get the ball on the roll again.
Dedicated to Paulies great Coffee Cake i discovered yesterday.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## RiaanRed (17/7/16)

Original...



Edit ...



Original ...




Edit ...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KZOR (17/7/16)

Nicely done.
So far score is Cape Town 3 vs Rest of SA 0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RiaanRed (17/7/16)

Original



Edit


----------



## RiaanRed (17/7/16)

Original




Edit

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR (17/7/16)

Happy birthday Mr. President .....

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (17/7/16)

KZOR said:


> Happy birthday Mr. President .....
> 
> View attachment 61040


He is a member on the forum. You can just tag him: @MrPresident !

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## KZOR (17/7/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (17/7/16)

Out and about with my REO.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## blujeenz (17/7/16)

Vapers got us to the moon.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (17/7/16)

Hy is 'n Willehond"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrPresident (17/7/16)

KZOR said:


> Happy birthday Mr. President .....
> 
> View attachment 61040


Hahaha too much epicness in this post... thank you thank you! 

Sent from my SM-G928C using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVaper (17/7/16)

Nicely done everyone

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## PsiSan (21/7/16)

LOL! Had a good laugh at work


----------



## KZOR (21/7/16)

Glad to hear you enjoyed them.
Will try and make few more over the weekend.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

